# We have a big problem



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

He has already destroyed my husbands glasses & hearing aid. We have to be so careful with him. If I leave my water bottle on the table & get up for a second he will go for it immediately and anything else he can find. We have to be so careful with Bailey and not leave ANYTHING that he can get into.

Does any one else have this problem with their cockapoo????


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you taught him the leav command? 

i would start deliberently leaving thing for him that you know he will go for, and either watch him and shout leave if he goes for it, or get a long lead and leave it slack and correct him if he goes for them. 

another good thing is bitter aple sparay http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bitter-Spray/dp/B001A2X4H8
get a cotten ball and saok it in the bitter apple and put it in his mouth, he will haite it, but you want the tase oversion so he wont want to go neat the smell of it. then spray it on the obgect he goes for.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

How old is Bailey? Rosie gets at anything we leave on the floor or within reach and I'm putting it down to teething (she's 12 weeks). So far, the kids' toys are the main victims, which I am okay with, as it teaches the kids to put things away! But she's also chewed through the cardboard divider in her crate (stupid me, expecting that to last for very long), chewed a wall in the sitting room (!), tries to chew table and chair legs, chews at the metal bar on the bottom of the bar stools etc etc etc.

We just try to move her away from whatever it is and give her a toy to get her teeth into. She has inherited a big stuffed toy hippo thing from IKEA from the kids (that I dislike and was hoping she might rip to pieces, but amazingly it's stayed intact) which she pounces on and looks like a lion ripping into her kill. She also has a Kong Wubba, a Mr Twister and a Farmyard Frisbee. They are all pretty tough and good for throwing (except the hippo) so she prefers them to whatever else of ours had taken her fancy. 

The real test of how much I love her will come when I forget to put away a pair of nice shoes...... (we have Rosie Rules up on our wall, one of which is 'Dont' blame Rosie for chewing something that YOU didn't put away' - that one is aimed at me and my shoes!).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady used to chew all of the cables, for the tv and computers....she ate right through a mouse cable, we bought the bitter apple spray, and we sprayed it on the cords...she doesn't even go for any of them now. 
She is very sneaky with stuff, she loves paper and tries to get at all magazines....we still leave them out however to try to catch her in the act to teach her no. with paper it seems to be a long process but she is starting to get it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh what toys do you have for him to play with, do you have a kong and what do you fill it with?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan is really good in the house but did have a phase of getting to things on the bedside cabinets and chewed my hubbie's spare glasses. After a couple of strict "No's" he seems to have stopped doing it, but we try not to leave things in obvious reach and put away slippers and trainers etc. He does have loads of his own toys and bones scattered around, so he just plays with them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

KONGS ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am allergic to nuts...so we put cream cheese in ours for Lady...If I can't watch her for a few minutes...or need a break. we fill it with bits of dehydrated liver and cream cheese, and she is good as gold!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lady amanda said:


> KONGS ARE AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I am allergic to nuts...so we put cream cheese in ours for Lady...If I can't watch her for a few minutes...or need a break. we fill it with bits of dehydrated liver and cream cheese, and she is good as gold!


also you can frees them and it takes them longer to get the filling out.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie almost ate Thomas the Tank Engine and eleven of his friends yesterday - I nearly forgot that. My son would have been beside himself. But Rosie might have made some nice sounds - Peep Peep!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

kendal said:


> also you can frees them and it takes them longer to get the filling out.


When she was teething I would fill it with soup stock, and I would freeze it....keep her busy for like an hour!! 
ice cubes are her favorite thing, the way they slide across the floor.
she chases them and eats them. she actually gets excited when we open the freezer


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Alfie is a real chewer and you daren't leave anything lying around or it wont survive! I bought some "stop chew" spray from the pet shop but it didn't work at all he just kept on chewing! Will have to try the bitter apple sounds like that may be the answer!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

alfiedoo said:


> Alfie is a real chewer and you daren't leave anything lying around or it wont survive! I bought some "stop chew" spray from the pet shop but it didn't work at all he just kept on chewing! Will have to try the bitter apple sounds like that may be the answer!!


make sure you do the tase avession by forcing him to get a good tast of it, that should put him off the smell for life.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love Rosies rule ... great idea for the kids not sure it would have worked where Thomas was concerned though !!! Dont think pointing out the rule would have consoled him x


----------



## Marlene (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for all of your advise - we have toys all over the house, however, he seems to get bored with them easily. Bailey is basically good while we are in the room with him, but it's when we leave that he always seems to get into some kine of trouble. Just yesterday for "no reason" that I can think of he dug a hole in my brand new carpet about the size of a quarter. Just don't what to do with him anymore. 
Haven't tried the Kong's because he has food allergies and don't know what I would fill it with. He's on a Hypoallergenic Dog Food.

Almost forgot, Bailey is 11 months old.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

If it were me I would confine him when I couldn't keep an eye on him by having him in a room (kitchen, utility, hallway) where he can do least damage. If you don't have a room then think about using a puppy pen to section off an area. I had to do this with Flo to stop her digging up the grass. I had a penned off area in the garden on a paved area and if I saw her digging would put her in the pen for 10 minutes then let her out. If she started digging again I'd pop her back in the pen. She stopped within a couple of days.


----------

